# Merlot Grape Seed Moisturizer- Dangerous?



## ndn-ista (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello my lovelies....

I hope everyone is well and ready for the holidays.  I am looking for a new moisturizer for maturing skin.  I am a research fien and I was looking into Merlot's Grape seed moisturizer because I have read so many raves on it. I was this close of getting it from Walgreens and this stopped me. 

GoodGuide | Merlot Grape Seed Moisturizer

Mentions distrupters, neurotoxicants...

Nothing is really natural now a days, and it seems like every thing has some kinda of negative aspect to a product. 

Should I go head and try this out? I have emailed the maker with some questions regarding the ingredients, no word back.

Help me out guys! I want to know what you think


----------



## nikita2471 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been using the nighttime version for 3 months now and it's definitely helped clear up my complexion.  My skin feels much smoother and supple!


----------



## Jinni (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd probably stay away from it (not that it's very relevant since it's apparently banned in the EU lol). I don't see any reason to use a product with issues when other products are available.

I do wish that the website would list the ingredients they found problematic. That would make the desicion much easier.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 21, 2008)

I posted before about olive oil, I will try to find the post....

Olive Oil as a Moisturizer


If you are looking for something besides that I would suggest Mario Badescu collagen cream, it has SPF 15 in it and I use it everyday. I also use a lot of B Kamins products and Stri Vectin which kicks the crap outta fine lines! I'm 34 and still get mistaken for being years younger.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 21, 2008)

i went to my doctor a few months ago with an acne problem and she prescribed me retin-a which dries your skin out really bad, she suggested i use the merlot grapeseed moisturizer to help fix the dryness and irritation the retin-a would cause. i haven't used it, since i still had alot of my estee lauder moisturizer left, but i can't imagine that she'd have suggested something dangerous.


----------



## Jinni (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i went to my doctor a few months ago with an acne problem and she prescribed me retin-a which dries your skin out really bad, she suggested i use the merlot grapeseed moisturizer to help fix the dryness and irritation the retin-a would cause. i haven't used it, since i still had alot of my estee lauder moisturizer left, but i can't imagine that she'd have suggested something dangerous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dunno. I can imagine it must be hard to keep up with all the publications and developement in skincare and the related chemicals.

I don't think it would have been banned in the EU without data to back up the ban.


----------

